# Predator Days



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Hunt Skips predator Days starts in the morning at 8 am--Have 11 teams signed so far and 6 Kids for the red squirrel hunt. I bought and donated a crossmen .177 air rifle and scope for the Best squirrel[weight plus lenght] I'll have a report Late Sunday Nite---Enjoy your week-end Guys SB*


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

can't wait to hear the results! take lots of pics and post them up!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Especially of the little ones!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Pic's of our predator Hunt today--first Place[second pic] JR Sikkila and Paul Holmes 3 yotes--2nd Place --Bill Zintman and Mark Ehins --1 yote [first pic] 33lbs female also won heavy dog --3rd -Place Place Jake and Joe Tyner-1-yote 32.14 LBS MALE----- Squirrel hunters






Taylor,Annie,Trevor


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

forgot group pic


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pictures SB10, I'm sure every one had a blast this past weekend both young and old and in between, looks like the weather was on your side also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your hunts !

Looks like some really happy hunters !

Were most of those dogs pups ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics! That one has some pretty distinct black markings on him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip. I think it's great that you make it a point to do this every year. Thanks for looking out for the future generation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip. I think it's great that you make it a point to put this on every year. Especially for the youth, way to look out for our future.

Did you mention the free NRA offer to the parents ? www.basspronraspecial.com


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...mention the NRA . I am proud of you Skip ! You do it the way it should be done. Hanging around talking and sharing it with the kids. I remember going to my dad's bow shoot off back in the early 60's. I love it ! We got paid to pick up brass at the range ...pop money!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

awesome awesome awesome!!! gotta love it!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Looked like an awesome day!


----------

